# JWL Super Truck Series 2010-2011 Race 2 Results and Points Standing



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

JWL Slots is sponsoring a Super Truck proxy race series. Here is a picture of the race 2 entrants minus one that I misplaced when I took the picture.










Here are the results for Race 2 that I hosted.










And here is the points standing.










This series is a lot of fun.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow! It's a AWESOME SET! Looks like alot of fun to race them.

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kool bunch of race trucks....GO,GO,GO!!

Bob...going to go race with our son right now...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

These trucks are a blast. They are set up to run on wood as well as magnetic rail track so most of them are finely tuned. EasyEds chassis are milled out of nylon type material and have independent front axles and silicone foam rear tires....Smoooooooooooooooth!!!!


----------

